# Jelly Bean 4.1.1 on Nexus S I9020A - Performance?



## teknext

I know that no OTA came up for the AT&T users of Nexus S and possibly never will. Don't know who is to blame, AT&T or Google! None of them seems to be bothered.
I was reading some Australian forums of vodafone users where they have complained about some boot up issues, battery drain etc. Anyone who has flashed 4.1.1 on their Nexus S please share review/comments.


----------



## charchuck

As long as you don't mind wiping your data (back up first!), you can download the Nexus S images for AT&T's model (sojua) from Google. I've never gotten an OTA from AT&T.

As far as Jelly Bean, I think it's great. I get around the same battery life as Ice Cream Sandwich (though, admittedly, with Google Now turned off), and _thalamus's kernel makes the thing fly. I haven't had any boot-up issues.


----------

